# Elderly dog crying late at night/ early in the morning....help!!!



## Kiku (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello all
This is my first post, and I'm am in desperate need of advice. I have a 15 year old german shephard/ collie mix. Recently, he has began crying and howling late at night, or extra early in the morning. My mother is at her wits end and I need to know what I can possibly do to help the situation, as she has mentioned getting rid of him because he wakes her up and he bothers the neighbors (although none have complained, in fact part of the problem is a neighbor's dog, but I will get into that later). I consider him family and don't want to just get rid of him!
Here are a couple of reasons that I think are causing the problem:
1. I am in college and only come home for about 3 weeks at the end of the summer. I try to spend some time with him every day (hes at the point where he won't play, but is still somewhat affectionate and will come to you when you go outside to see him). My mother said it's only recently started that hes been howling, and it could have to do with me suddenly being home and able to play with him (My mother works all day and is too tired when she gets home to spend a lot of time with him, and my brother recently moved out of the house and I'm sure he spent time with him when he lived at home). In other words, he may be calling for me since I am the most likely to go outside and play with him. Usually, he is on his own all day, until someone comes home from work. Since I am on vacation, I am able to see him during the day.

2. And I think this is the main reason: The people in the house behind ours own a few dogs, and one of their dogs recently began sneaking through the fence into our yard. I think that this dog kept mine company throughout the day and at night, and I'm sure the visits went on for a good while, as my mom would call me to tell me every once in a while that there was a "strange dog in our yard today." She found the hole that the dog came through and boarded it up. Now my dog goes over to the fence and cries and howls. I think he really misses the other dog. Sometimes, even when I am outside with him, he will cry for the other dog. We don't know the people in the house behind us so I'm not sure I'm comfortable asking if they would let their dog comeover and play. Plus I get the feeling my mom wouldn't allow it, as she boarded up the fence to keep the dog out in the 1st place. I tried to put up a blockade to keep him away from the fence, but he made his way over there anyway.

I don't know what to do. For a dog his age I have always thought he was doing pretty good health-wise. His hearing is poor and he has one arthritic leg but he is on medicine for that. Last time he went to the vet he was given a good bill of health besides the arthritis. I don't want her to give him away, because I think that will just add to his anxiety and possibly kill him from stress. I think having him put to sleep is too extreme because he seems to be in good health, and I always thought that should be reserved for a dog who is physically suffering and almost cannot go on. But I do sympathize with my mom because she works long hours and can't afford to be kept up all night.

Has anyone else experienced this? What can I do? At about 2am today I heard him crying and I went out to check on him. He was panting and slightly shaking like he was nervous, and he continued to cry even while I was with him. It breaks my heart.
Please help me, I love him


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry to say but it seems this dog needs attention and to be walked gently.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Please have him checked by your vet ASAP, he needs help.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

He sounds so lonely. Can you walk him daily? Maybe take him to a friend's house that has a friendly dog for some company? Doggie day care? Living outside with no attention is not much of a life for a dog. Can you sneak him into your room at night? (Kidding about the "sneaking" part...not about bringing him in.)


----------



## Kiku (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies.

I walked him twice yesterday. The 1st walk seemed a bit overwhelming for him, I think I took him too far and to an unfamiliar area. The 2nd walk was much better, I took him around the block and he seemed to enjoy it more. I'm going to try to make the walks consistent.

He seemed to sleep a bit better, but I did hear him cry a couple of times, no howling though. He cried a lot at around 7:00am and he continues to go over to the fence where the other dog is, though. I'm not sure what to do about that.

I'm not sure why he was shaking the other morning, but that hasn't been a consistent problem. 

Doggy daycare is an option, although I have never heard of it in our area, I'll look into it though!

I will also suggest to my mom that we bring him inside as a test, and hopefully he won't cry while inside (he never really liked being inside, probably because he is only designated to one place in the house, whereas he has the whole yard to himself. I would LOVE to keep him in my room at night, but whenever I asked in the past, my mother always said no. He does have a spot in the kitchen where he is allowed to sleep, but thats still away from everyone else in the house. Maybe I'll sleep in the kitchen with him? What happens when I leave in a few weeks? I feel so bad for him, I wish I could do more


----------

